# WinCC Bilder laden sehr langsam



## Sirus (9 April 2009)

Hallo ihr WinCC-Experten 

Ich habe bei meinem WinCC Projekt das Problem, dass ich in der Runtime, beim Aufschalten umfangreicher Bilder extrem lange warten muss, bis der Status aller Animationen richtig dargestellt wird. Wie kann ich  dies optimieren?

Bilder mit weniger Informationen schalten recht rasch auf

In Verwendung ist WinCC 6.2 SP2. Die Runtime läuft auf einem Einzelplatz. Also nichts mit Clients oder so

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte dies zu optimieren

Lg, Sirus


----------



## marlob (9 April 2009)

Die verwendeten Variablen müssen erst alle angemeldet werden und das dauert. Du könntest alle Variablen die du in den umfangreichen Bildern benutzt in das Bild als unsichtbare Ausgabe projektieren, von wo du das umfangreiche Bild aufrufst.
Vielleicht hat ja jemandnoch eine andere, bessere Lösung. Aber das sollte funktionieren

P.S.
interessante Signatur. da ist was wahres dran


----------



## Sirus (10 April 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Die verwendeten Variablen müssen erst alle angemeldet werden und das dauert. Du könntest alle Variablen die du in den umfangreichen Bildern benutzt in das Bild als unsichtbare Ausgabe projektieren, von wo du das umfangreiche Bild aufrufst.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemandnoch eine andere, bessere Lösung. Aber das sollte funktionieren
> 
> P.S.
> interessante Signatur. da ist was wahres dran


Danke für deine rasche Antwort! Habe nur ein Problem..... Wie meinst du das mit der unsichtbaren Ausgabe? Habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit WinCC

Könnte es etwas bringen, die Bilder in den Bildercache zu speichern? Oder bringt das nur bei Clients etwas?

@Signatur: Die musste einfach sein


----------



## marlob (10 April 2009)

Du hast z.B. zwei Bilder. Einmal das Startbild und einmal das Bild GanzVieleAnimationen. Vom Startbild aus wird das Bild GanzVieleAnimationen aufgerufen. Jetzt kannst du zusätzlich im Startbild ein Bildfenster einfügen wo du die Anzeige auf Nein stellst. In diesem Bildfenster fügst du dann das Bild GanzVieleAnimationen ein. Ich hoffe es ist deutlich.
Ausserdem solltest du mal alle Triggerzeiten deiner Animationen überprüfen und sie evtl auf kleinere Werte stellen.


----------



## marlob (10 April 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild als Beispiel


----------



## Sirus (14 April 2009)

Danke erstmal für deine Antworten. Mir ist auch klar, was ich machen soll.

Eins verstehe ich trotzdem noch nichts ganz....... Wenn ich meine Detailbilder dann geöffnet habe, ist mein Startbild ja verschwunden. Wenn ich auf dieses zurück gehe und von dort ein anderes Detailbild öffne bzw. aus dem Detailbild heraus ein weiteres Detailbild öffne, habe ich doch diese Ladezeit erst recht wieder, oder?

Bezgl. Triggerzeiten..... Diverse Analoganzeigen am Bild funktionieren eigentlich tadellos. Jedoch Symbole mit Farbumschlag usw. brauchen ewig bis diese aktualisiert werden. Diese Aktualisierungszeiten habe ich jedoch nur bei Analoganzeigen gefunden. Bei Symbolen finde ich hier nichts im Einstellungsfenster


Lg, Sirus


----------



## Sirus (17 April 2009)

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee? Kann es wirklich sein, dass ein Bild ~ 1 Minute oder sogar länger braucht, bis alle Symbole richtig angezeigt werden? Habe zum Beispiel Motorsymbole die rot-weiß blinkend. oder rot statisch. bzw. grün und weiß animiert werden, anhand vom Zustand. Bis dieser aber richtig angezeigt wird, dauert es eine halbe Ewigkeit

lg, Sirus


----------



## Mike369 (17 April 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem aber mein Projekt ist halt ziemlich groß, das einzige was hilft ist n größerer Arbeitsspeicher!!!


----------



## Sirus (20 April 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Problem aber mein Projekt ist halt ziemlich groß, das einzige was hilft ist n größerer Arbeitsspeicher!!!



Habe schon mal im Task-Manager mitgeschaut und nicht bemerkt, dass eventuell der RAM auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wird. Also am RAM liegt es mMn nicht..... Der PC ist zwar nicht der neueste, aber auch die CPU-Auslastung ist nicht beunruhigend...

Wie groß darf/soll so ein Bild eigentlich sein? Hab mal in der Statistik vom Bild nachgesehen und das hat ~95MB. Kommt mir relativ groß vor


----------



## marlob (20 April 2009)

Sirus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eins verstehe ich trotzdem noch nichts ganz....... Wenn ich meine Detailbilder dann geöffnet habe, ist mein Startbild ja verschwunden. Wenn ich auf dieses zurück gehe und von dort ein anderes Detailbild öffne bzw. aus dem Detailbild heraus ein weiteres Detailbild öffne, habe ich doch diese Ladezeit erst recht wieder, oder?
> 
> ...


Hat sich denn deine Ladezeit für das eine Detailbild verkürzt, wenn du das vom Startbild aus aufrufst? Wenn ja, dann kannst du dieses unsichtbare Bildfenster in allen Bildern einfügen, von wo das Detailbild aufgerufen wird. Und dann machst du für jedes Detailbild ein eigenes unsichtbares Bild


----------



## Sirus (21 April 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Hat sich denn deine Ladezeit für das eine Detailbild verkürzt, wenn du das vom Startbild aus aufrufst? Wenn ja, dann kannst du dieses unsichtbare Bildfenster in allen Bildern einfügen, von wo das Detailbild aufgerufen wird. Und dann machst du für jedes Detailbild ein eigenes unsichtbares Bild


muss sagen dass ich es noch nicht probiert habe bzw. es noch nicht probieren konnte. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich befürchte, dass dies vielleicht einmal funktioniert (Vom Startbild auf das Detailbild) und dann der Teufelskreis wieder von vorne beginnt. Habe ja das Problem, dass die Variablen jedes mal geladen werden, sobald ein neues Bild aufgeschaltet wird. Nicht nur beim ersten mal....


----------



## Maldito (21 April 2009)

Von wievielen Variablen sprechen wir denn?
Öffne mal dein Bild im Graphics Designer, selektiere alle Elemente und geh ins  Linking. Dort sollten dir die verlinkten Tags angezeigt werden.

Langsame Ladezeiten können z.B. auch durch fehlerhafte Skripte verursacht werden.
Hast du C-Skripte hinterlegt?
Ruf mal APDIAG auf und schau dir die Ausgabe an.
Eventuell wird dort ein Timeout bei mehr als 5000 Tags angezeigt, oder ...


----------

